# Berlin Ice Walleye Tournament



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Sunday Feb 10th, 20 bucks for a 2 man team. Sign ups at A&C Fish n Game 17487 Rt 224 by Bedell Rd. Call 330 519 6668 or stop in for official Details. Hope to see you all soon!!!!


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Chuck...Sounds like fun, I've got it marked on the calendar and hopefuly the ice cooperates.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

awsome job chuck! thats what we like to see!!!! how many team is the cut off? or no limit? 5 fish limit i assume?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I would be in.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Sliiiick u might be on to somethin here bro. Im game


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

freakofnature13 said:


> Sliiiick u might be on to somethin here bro. Im game


Man there coming out of the woodwork!!!!!!!! I think we're gonna have to handicap the field lol.


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

Im in barring any setbacks from the misses. Her bday is the 11th. My dad would like to join. I was out there the last time we had ice and did pretty well.


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

My Brother in Law and I are in. One question and that is if there is no ice, boats allowed or strictly shore? Either way is fine but if ice, that is the preferred way of course.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I would love to be in, but It looks like this is a conflicting date with the Mosquito Tournament, were you planning on changing the date at all? keep me posted, thanks


----------

